# Knit Grandmother Doll



## butterweed

http://www.melodiesplus.com/Christmas/grandmotherdoll.html

Robin in MA


----------



## jmcret05

She is well done and really cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lolly12

Oh my gosh,she is cute.I have a niece that would love her,another great Christmas idea.Thanks so much for sharing the pattern.

Cheers
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

Love her picot edged slip and knickers and the cats under the chair are just too much.... This knitting granny *needs[/]b] one....*


----------



## ManyClouds

She's gorgeous! I am going to knit it for my Mum who is now a great grandmother! Thank you for sharing


----------



## comebackknitter

She is just too cute. Beautiful work!


----------



## yona

She is adorable, wouldn't mind making one for myself too. Thanks so much for posting and taking the time to add pictures.


----------



## marieannetowells

I lost this pattern. I knit this for my daughter 40 yrs ago. I am glad somebody posted this as I think I will make another one just to make it again. I love her!


----------



## josephinemiller

She is absolutely beautiful. A great job.


----------



## dad's funnyface

josephinemiller said:


> She is absolutely beautiful. A great job.


I agree.


----------



## CaroleJS

She does look great. I may make her for myself also.

I agree, thanks for the post.


----------



## Scrags

Thanks so much for great pattern just finished downloading it . I will pick up the yarn tomorrow love it . Scrags


----------



## Revan

Thank you Butterweed for sharing this site! The dolls are awsome.


----------



## Jeanie L

She is adorable...


----------



## run4fittness

very nice!


----------



## glnwhi

so very pretty


----------



## missylam

That is so cute, this knitting Nana needs a knit grandmother to keep her company.


----------



## samazon

Love this, thanks for posting :-D


----------



## streusel7

hello!
this doll was featured in a better homes and gardens---100's of needlework & craft ideas fall 1980! i have the magazine sitting right beside me. one of my beginner knitting students knitted this doll for one of her girls but when she turned out "almost" perfect, she said that there was no way it would be played with. it was going onto a shelf instead.
lmk


----------



## arlenecc

Dreamweaver said:


> Love her picot edged slip and knickers and the cats under the chair are just too much.... This knitting granny *needs[/]b] one....*


*

You sure have sharp eyes. I didn't see the cats and had to go back and look after your post. Great doll.*


----------



## journey7

wow - so much detail. you are very talented. 
I just love the doll, and copied the instructions.


----------



## Kim's Gran

thanks for the pattern. Do you have a picture of page 73? The instructions refer to that page when telling you how to attach the hair and close the head. I am up to that step and am stump. Thank you


----------



## butterweed

No, I got the pattern from Grandmother Wren. I have written to her and will let you know if I learn anything.


----------



## CaroleJS

Kim's Gran said:


> thanks for the pattern. Do you have a picture of page 73? The instructions refer to that page when telling you how to attach the hair and close the head. I am up to that step and am stump. Thank you


If you look just below the title of the pattern, it says to click on the word "here". It has this word 2 times. Each time you click on the word, a different pic of the doll shows up in a different tab on your screen.


----------



## eggmother

I have been searching for this granny doll for years. I knit her years ago for my daughter. I didn't have sport weight yarn at the time and made her from Aunt Lydia's rug yard. She turned out wonderful...but enormous. Wasn't until I put her out at a yard sale years later (daughter was in college) that my older sister told me that she wished I had given it to her. I think I will make one for her now.


----------



## fmica

This is my first knitting project that is not a scarf or washcloth. I'm stuck on shawl. Can someone tell me how to do row 1 and 2, I can then do the rest. I knit 2, then sl 1 as to p. then row 2, knit 3 sl 1. How do I knit 3 and slip one when I only have 3 stitches.


----------



## tricottine33

merci, pour le partage magnifique poupée.


----------



## knit bunny

If you go to the bottom of the pattern page there are links to the patterns listed. Just clink one the project name. The ones I opened had picture links at the top and to pattern piece pages for some that are sewn.


----------



## Mirror

butterweed said:


> http://www.melodiesplus.com/Christmas/grandmotherdoll.html
> 
> Robin in MA


Pretty doll


----------

